# suicide attempt not drug related need icd9 code



## mjl903 (Jun 20, 2011)

Pt admitted to ER for attempting suicide by jumping off a bridge.  Psych consult has a 1:1 sitter with pt.  Pt now states that he's glad he was saved.  However, he will be admitted into Psych once he is physically able.  I coded the initial consult now I need to code the subsequental visit but the doctor only puts "suicidal Idealation" as the diagnosis.   I could use suicide attempt but I'm not sure which code to use.   Please help as soon as possible!!!
Thank you!!


----------



## 1073358 (Jun 23, 2011)

E957.1


----------



## mjl903 (Jun 23, 2011)

*suicide attempt*

Thank you!


----------



## LindaEV (Jun 23, 2011)

Not sure if you already have another code lined up to use as primary? E codes should not be used as primary diagnoses. Could you use any sort of symptoms first (eg, depression)??


----------



## nkellermann (Jun 23, 2011)

Suicide Ideation is V62.84 or Suicide tendencies 300.9

Just a thought.

Nancy Cooper, CPC


----------



## mjl903 (Jun 23, 2011)

*suicide*

I used 300.9 in this case.  Thank you for all your input!


----------



## MJ4ever (Jun 27, 2011)

Did the patient have any injuries from jumping off the bridge? I would code the injury primary, attempt secondary, E code third. But, just my opinion.


----------

